# As of One Minute Ago, I am Now Retired



## TCBF

7 Jan 71 - 15 Dec 14.


----------



## ballz

Wowzers! Congrats on your lengthy career and enjoy your retirement! :cheers:


----------



## Sythen

Is my early morning math way off, or is that almost 45 years? Either way, enjoy your retirement! You've definitely earned it!


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Congratulations on what I know to be an illustrious career.


----------



## PMedMoe

Congrats!  :cheers:


----------



## George Wallace

Congratulations TCBF.

Time yet for that quiet cabin in the woods?


----------



## The Bread Guy

TCBF said:
			
		

> 7 Jan 71 - 15 Dec 14.


Don't make it look so much like a tombstone inscription, bud.

Seriously, congratulations (hence the conga rats below), well done, and enjoy the next phase of your life!


----------



## cryco

Wow, you served more years than I am alive. Hats off and thanks for your service!
Enjoy your post-military life.


----------



## medicineman

Congrats :cheers:...now you find out that you have more work to do than when you were in fact working  ;D

MM


----------



## kratz

Congrats. Enjoy some well earned time off.


----------



## DAA

Cheers and all the best!!!    :tank:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Congrats TCBF 

Start enjoying :subbies:


----------



## Kat Stevens

Finally decided what you want to be when you grow up, huh?  Congrats, and take five, you've earned it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

In 3 months your wife is going to tell you to go find something to do.......


Congrats!


----------



## Haggis

Colin P said:
			
		

> In 3 months your wife is going to tell you to go find something to do.......



Congratulations, TCBF.  Best of luck with your new career.

 ;D


----------



## Danjanou

Congrats TCBF


----------



## The Bread Guy

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Time yet for that quiet cabin in the woods?


A.K.A. "camp" in some parts of this great land.


----------



## krustyrl

That's a very lengthy career, thank you for your service.!


----------



## Rifleman62

A long, healthy, and prosperous retirement to you.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Wow! You've earned it. Take care and enjoy your retirement.


----------



## CMFL

Congrats and enjoy your retirement!


----------



## Flavus101

Enjoy your retirement!  :nod:


----------



## Lance Wiebe

Congratulations Tom.  You retiring in the Edmonton area?
I may have to drop in for a beer next time I'm out that way.

Lance


----------



## daftandbarmy

I'm not just retiring from the company, I'm also retiring from my stress, my commute, my alarm clock, and my iron. ~Hartman Jule


----------



## Eye In The Sky

TCBF said:
			
		

> 7 Jan 71 - 15 Dec 14.



I was 0.4 years old when you started.  

Congrats on MANY years of service and enjoy retirement!!


----------



## cupper

Congrats and enjoy! :subbies:


----------



## TCBF

Many thanks to all. I started a new job on 16 Dec. I like to stay busy.



Staying in the Edmonton area.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Fair winds, and may you big jib draw.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Did it go something like this?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtwXlIwozog#t=144


----------



## daftandbarmy

I'm attending my first Departure With Dignity tomorrow, for a guy I know who is retiring from the CF.

Any advice?


----------



## Kat Stevens

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I'm attending my first Departure With Dignity tomorrow, for a guy I know who is retiring from the CF.
> 
> Any advice?


Stand close to the bar, the free booze runs out fast.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Stand close to the bar, the free booze runs out fast.



Free? 

Booze?

Really?

 :subbies:


----------



## Edward Campbell

TCBF, and well done.

I hope the Army was half as good to you as you were to it.

(No, we haven't met but we have some mutual friends.)


----------



## Jorkapp

Congrats on a long career, and all the best on the new one!


----------



## Cansky

Congrats on the the next chapter Tom.  Hope after all these years you actually retire and don't do like some of us starting another career.  Please having worked with you.  Enjoy retirement. 

Allan says congrats to


----------



## TCBF

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> ...  Hope after all these years you actually retire and don't do like some of us starting another career...




- Ooopsie... I was retired for exactly eight hours. started new job at 0800 on 16 December.

- I need some of you civies to help me out here. What is holiday pay? I got some... and what is overtime? They paid me for some of that as well.


----------



## my72jeep

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Ooopsie... I was retired for exactly eight hours. started new job at 0800 on 16 December.
> 
> - I need some of you civies to help me out here. What is holiday pay? I got some... and what is overtime? They paid me for some of that as well.



Well holiday pay is pay for days the Government says you should not work on but still get payed for, go figure??. 
And well overtime is well ah pay for working through your lunch hour?


----------



## NavyShooter

Thanks for your service!  Enjoy the retirement gig!

NS


----------



## TCBF

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Well holiday pay is pay for days the Government says you should not work on but still get payed for, go figure??.
> And well overtime is well ah pay for working through your lunch hour?



- I was just kidding when I asked.

- Still got that big goose by the side of the road in Wawa?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I was just kidding when I asked.
> 
> - Still got that big goose by the side of the road in Wawa?



Yup, still there.


----------



## my72jeep

Dam I though you were seriously asking about overtime.......... Yep 3 of the the big dumb ducks here. And the town is trying for a fourth. ;D 8)


----------



## reccecrewman

Congrats on the retirement.... 1971 to present.... Wow. I'm wondering to myself (I realise it's none of my business whatsoever) how many days of Annual you may have banked from then to now as I remember hearing stories of guys who served in the 70's, 80's and 90's banking a pile of days that they got to cash out as a Senior NCO when they retired. 43 plus years.... Wow. Cheers TCBF  :subbies:


----------



## ueo

I cashed out with 189 days on the books and was advised by my civilian banker to transfer it directly to an RRSP due to the fact that  if I touched it in anyway, the Govt would immediately get its share based on my total years earnings. I did, they didn't get it immediately and got far less later when I turned the RRSP into a RRIF to make double mortgage payments. Suggest anyone with an expected payout of any amount check with a qualified financial advisor in advance.


----------



## Yrys

Colin P said:
			
		

> In 3 months your wife is going to tell you to go find something to do...



I would say that she started her list 3 months ago...

Ask her  ....


----------



## TCBF

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Congrats on the retirement.... 1971 to present.... Wow. I'm wondering to myself (I realise it's none of my business whatsoever) how many days of Annual you may have banked from then to now...



I burned off my leave as fast as I earned it. A few years I even took six weeks in the summer. I went fishing, hiking, canoeing, travelling and just chillin' at the lake. I had a grand total of five days to use up in my last week and spent one of them at the 3 CDTC Christmas Dinner.


----------



## James17

Thats outstanding! Thank you for your service and good luck with your future endeavours!


----------



## TCBF

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Did it go something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtwXlIwozog#t=144



- Ha! No. More like something out of "Kelley's Heroes". Or maybe "Dune".


----------



## Lost_Soul

Congrats on your retirement!!!!


----------



## TCBF

I thank all of you for your kind words and I wish you all the best.


----------



## REDinstaller

Congrats Tom,

I wish I was able to make your DWD. It was a pleasure serving with you at the Regt, you were always a wealth of knowledge.

Pat


----------



## TCBF

- Thank-you.

- I want you to know that I really enjoyed my time with 1 CMBG HQ and Signals Sqn in Kandahar and Edmonton (and Wainwright, and Winnipeg...). Great Sqn. Great people.


----------



## Ludoc

And we enjoyed the time you spent with us. It is a shame to see you go, but if anyone has earned it you have.

You taught on an AVCC course at the Squadron and even though I was only tasked as a driver I learned more in those couple weeks in Wx than on some full courses I have taken.


----------



## opcougar

Congrats right off the bat! Status update in order....so a day short of 5 months since your retirement, how are things going?



			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> 7 Jan 71 - 15 Dec 14.


----------



## TCBF

- Ha! The job I was going to spend five months in laid me off after four months due to a downturn in the industry. A week later, I had another job and have been there for a month. Not shooting as many clay targets as I would like, but I am keeping busy!


----------



## PPCLI Guy

TCBF said:
			
		

> but I am keeping busy!



I am certain that you would not have it any other way!


----------



## DTC-62

I hope retirement is going okay. Was it mandatory retirement? Some guys don't transition well to civilian life after they get out. There's always the reserves that can help with that transition; it's part time, and you still stay plugged in. Some guys volunteer as an officer as a CC to train kids in The Cadet Corps. This is a paid position too. Best wishes for your retirement.


----------



## TCBF

DTC-62 said:
			
		

> I hope retirement is going okay. Was it mandatory retirement? Some guys don't transition well to civilian life after they get out. There's always the reserves that can help with that transition; it's part time, and you still stay plugged in. Some guys volunteer as an officer as a CC to train kids in The Cadet Corps. This is a paid position too. Best wishes for your retirement.



- Thank you. I am being dragged kicking and screaming into the darkest bowels of the Strathcona Regimental Association. Certain Persons spent fifteen years calling me a fucken Hussar, but... where are they when the Edmonton chapter needs them?


----------



## George Wallace

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Thank you. I am being dragged kicking and screaming into the darkest bowels of the Strathcona Regimental Association. Certain Persons spent fifteen years calling me a fucken Hussar, but... where are they when the Edmonton chapter needs them?



 ;D

Once a Hussar; Always a Hussar.   >

Time to start dragging those other members, who have strong Regimental affiliations with the other Regiments along with you....Cough!....Cough!.....Rod Loach......Chris Seefried....cough!.....cough!       >


Time to start joining all those associations to keep in touch.   ;D


----------

